# Win over $725 in Props and Accessories from FrightProps courtesy of FrightFind.com



## FrightFind (May 30, 2016)

Win the entire FrightProps Prize pack including a $200 FrightProps gift card, 4 Flash Crackers, a Brain Beanie, a Trick Or Treat Severed Head Bag, a Bucket of Poo, a Torso Prop, a Skinned Fox, and a ColorPiano Light! Valued at over $725 in Halloween & haunted house accessories, this is a must have for any home haunter or Halloween enthusiast.





 
Contest brought to you by FrightFind. Find haunted houses and real haunted places near you this season with FrightFind.com

Details on entry and prizes can be found here: https://frightfind.com/frightprops-halloween-contest-2018/.


----------

